

Flies That Do Calculus With Their Wings - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/19/science/flies-that-do-calculus-with-their-wings.html?hp&_r=0

======
TheLoneWolfling
Autoplaying video on page load, just so you know.

